# Best residential use plow for Jeep Wrangler



## DERBYDON (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey guys,

Looking for some advice for one of my employees. I'm not in the business fulltime anymore, but one of my service technicians where I now work wants an economical plow for his Jeep Wrangler.

What thinkest thou?


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the Meyer Drive Pro, but thats what I run so I'm biased. Don't go with a lightweight poly whatever you do. A lot of people like the SnowDogg units aswell.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We use the Boss sport duty plow .it's poly, have had no issues with it. Looking ahead with the next unit to replace this one we will put the Boss utv vee blade on it.


----------



## DERBYDON (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks. I'll probably recommend he go with the Snowdawg. We have a dealer close by that is a customer of our lift truck dealership.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

DERBYDON;1746406 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for some advice for one of my employees. I'm not in the business fulltime anymore, but one of my service technicians where I now work wants an economical plow for his Jeep Wrangler.
> 
> What thinkest thou?


I don't think there is any decent "economical" plow.

My Western Suburbanite plow costs $3,800 new and as far as I know it's basically the lightest plow that works fine for most light usage. I got mine used for a fraction of new.

If buying new, I would look into the Meyer DrivePro, same price as mine, but beefier (my Suburbanite has had no problems, even after some hard hits, but why not get a bit stronger for the same price)?

Looks like the DrivePro is 375 lbs, vs the Surburbanite at 250 lbs. Still a manageable weight at 375 for the 6' 8" unit.

I have heard good things about the Snowdawg.


----------

